# norwich cropper and brunner pouter males for sale!



## dimondDwings (Jul 25, 2003)

They were given to me as a pair but I have discovered that they are different breeds and both males. One norwich cropper and a brunner pouter. very pretty birds. 

Asking $30 for each but willing to negotiate!

------------------
DDW


----------



## dimondDwings (Jul 25, 2003)

I guess nobody likes my price so I will lower it. I want at least $15 dollars for each. come on ppl I need to sell them.

------------------
DDW


----------



## dimondDwings (Jul 25, 2003)

both sold!!!!

------------------
DDW


----------

